# Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

					Bei Thermaltake handelt es sich um einen taiwanischen Hersteller diverser Kühlkomponenten - besonders die All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen erfreuen sich bei Nutzern Beliebtheit. Mit der Bigwater 760 Pro hat Thermaltake jetzt eine neue Komplett-Wasserkühlung für CPUs vorgestellt - wir stellen Ihnen die Features der Bigwater 760 Pro vor.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Also ich finde die Einschübe schon ziemlich cool. Ist halt nen echtes Zwischending, zwischen ner ausgewachsenen WaKü und ner Kompakt-WaKü. Leider findet man allgemein ziemlich wenig Tests zu dem Teil.


----------



## e4syyy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Und wo bekommt das Ding die Luft her? Sitzt ja quasi genau unter dem DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Nö tut es nicht, da niemand weiß wo das DVD LW ist.


----------



## 991jo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

So wie ich das gesehen habe, saugt das Teil von unten Luft an und bläst das ganze nach oben raus. Man müsste halt beim Einbau gucken, dass man oben drüber noch mind 1 Slot frei lässt. Naja, aber mehr als die Kühlleistung von ner H70 würd ich von dem Teil auch nicht erwarten. Und für den Preis kann da ja eigentlich auch nicht so viel in Sachen bessere Pumpe oder so drin sein.

Höchstens ne Möglichkeit für Leute die keinen Platz für nen Radiator im Deckel oder hinten raus haben.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Du kannst ja noch x Kühlr einbinden. Das ist ja der Witz an dem Ding. Du musst halt nicht aufwendig alles unterbringen, sondern einfach nur in einen Einschub und gut ist. Den kleinen Kühler im Einschub würde ich aber eigentlich weglassen. DAnn wärs noch besser.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand mal auf die umdrehungszahlen geachtet? Ugly xD, leise ist was anderes.


----------



## bosso (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

erstens das geräusch vom lüfter und zweitens ist das teil ja nirgendwo entkoppelt wenn es im schacht sitzt und verstärkt das brummen nochmals


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du kannst ja noch x Kühlr einbinden. Das ist ja der Witz an dem Ding. Du musst halt nicht aufwendig alles unterbringen, sondern einfach nur in einen Einschub und gut ist. Den kleinen Kühler im Einschub würde ich aber eigentlich weglassen. DAnn wärs noch besser.


 
5,25" Lösungen mit AGB und Pumpe gibts viele. Die machen aber auch nicht wesentlich mehr Sinn, als dieser Schrott hier (erstaunlich, dass TT es damit noch einmal versucht - ich dachte, die hätten endlich aufgegeben?), denn laut bleibt eine unentkoppelte Pumpe weiterhin und was nützt einem dann noch die größere Radiatoroberfläche, wenn das ganze sowieso nach 3000 rpm Lüftern klingt?


----------



## OdlG (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Also ich hatte früher die 760i und war froh, wieder nen Luftkühler zu haben. Nun habe ich auch eine Eigenbau-Wakü und das ist einfach das einzig wahre für den 24/7 Betrieb^^


----------



## Chris2403 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Ich kenn mich da zwar wenig aus, aber die größten Kritikpunkte von WaKü-Enthusiasten waren doch immer die 13/10er Verschlauchung und der Material-Mix aus Aluminium und Kupfer. Daran scheint sich ja nichts geändert zu haben.

Ich hatte auch mal mit sowas geliebäugelt aber jetzt wird meine H60 durch eine Eigenbau WaKü ersetzt.

Grüße


----------



## DrWaikiki (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*

Ich mag die Schläuche ^^
Aber ich frag mich woher die Luft kommen soll.


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thermaltake Bigwater 760 Pro - All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit Einschub-Modul*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schläuche ^^
> Aber ich frag mich woher die Luft kommen soll.



Pssstttt...wie bei den anderen Kompakt WaKu´s , aus den Gehäuseinneren

Also ich bin mit meiner H60 samt Lüfterwechsel zufrieden,sonst wäre es  keine Alternative auch wenn die Lautstärke und das Vibrationsverhalten O.K. sind.Der größte Kritikpunkt ist in meinen Augen,das die warme Abluft nicht direkt aus den Gehäuse gepustet wird,sich dadurch der Innenraum fein aufheizt,was Punkt A : Der Wakü das Leben mangels kühler Luft schwer gemacht wird,Lüfter drehen weiter auf,Pumpe läuft schneller und Punkt B: die restlichen Komponenten im PC mit aufheizt.Obwohl,wenn sie ganz oben eingebaut wird,hätte man auf den Gehäusedeckel für die Tasse Kaffee eine Warmhalteplatte


----------

